# [SOLVED] Fan Controller Issues



## Snorcrow (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been having an issue with my case's fan controller (AeroCool PGS XPredetor) where 3 of the potential 6 fan connections will not work. It is 3 fans controlled to a speed dial. I have checked it is not the fans themselves, as powering them via the other 3 connectors works, as well as powering from the motherboard. 

The issue started when I was playing around with the fan connectors, arranging them in different combinations with a fan controller to see what I liked. However at one point, these few fans ceased to work. The computer was powered at the time, I assumed there was no risk as the connectors are sheathed.
Is it possible there has been a short and one of the fan controllers is now damaged?

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Fan Controller Issues*

A short? Doubtful.

More likely that channel has been overloaded. Each channel is rated for a combined power of just 10 watts, which is very low for 3 fans. Personally, I wouldn't connect more than one per channel unless I was certain the fans had very low draw.


----------



## Snorcrow (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Fan Controller Issues*

So, given I have two controllers, and one of them is still operating three fans, and that my bust one won't even provide for one fan now, that's still likely an overload?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Fan Controller Issues*

As no fans now work connected to that controller, it sounds like it has likely failed. 

Not much else you can do aside from get a new controller, or directly connect them to another source.

And you should NEVER connect or disconnect anything inside the case with the PC powered on.


----------



## Snorcrow (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Fan Controller Issues*

Yeah so it's as I expected then.
Mmmm, stupid thing to do really but what's done is done.

Thanks for the assistance guys!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Fan Controller Issues*

No problem. Live and learn. It could be worse.


----------

